

Wordpress blog installs leak install and environment data back to wp.org - webmonkeyuk
http://core.trac.wordpress.org/ticket/16778

======
webmonkeyuk
PHP Version, MySQL Version (not otherwise available), blog count and user
count are all communicated back to wordpress.org via it's "upgrade" API

